# do birds of diff species get along



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

i have a military macaw and want to get an umbrella cockatoo will they get along


----------



## BirdDust (Feb 8, 2008)

In my house the U2 loves all my birds...unfortunately they all hate her. You never know until they live under the same roof for a while whether it will work or not. But be prepared if it doesn't. Macaws, I have heard, should not be kept with cockatoos due to health reasons. They cannot tolerate their dust.


----------

